# Anyone else having full Kontakt only libs crashing with new update?



## Robert_G (Apr 5, 2019)

It only seems to be some libraries, but since the latest updates, whenever I load certain libraries(made for full Kontakt only) in Kontakt 6.0.4 , I get a 'Kontakt not responding' in my task manager. It does eventually load up and is quick for some, and longer for others.

Unfortunately, its about 15 seconds for Realivox Blue, but only 2 seconds for Rhapsody Orchestral Percussions from Impact Soundworks. 
The Claire instruments from 8dio don't crash it all, nor does the Olympus Choir.

The most concerning thing is that before the last update....none of this was an issue.
I went over to a friends house to see if it was just me, and he noticed right away, the exact same crashes and the exact same length of time for crashes with the libs we both own. 

Made for Kontakt player libs are just fine...no crashing....and whether I use quickload or not for the other libs does not make a difference.

Anyone else?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 5, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> and whether I use quickload or not for the other libs does not make a difference.



Of course it wouldn't make a difference, that's just a different UI for loading the same exact file...


Are you on macOS or Windows?


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 6, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Of course it wouldn't make a difference, that's just a different UI for loading the same exact file...
> 
> 
> Are you on macOS or Windows?



Windows 10 home edition


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 9, 2019)

No one else?


----------



## Robert_G (May 4, 2019)

Stupid windows defender.....
Its still confusing to me why the previous kontact version didnt have this problem and why it only effected certain patches in certain libraries.

Anyways....shutting off defender completly eradicates the problem.....so whatever.....


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2019)

You might wanna put exceptions on Kontakt EXE and DLL files in Defender.


----------



## Robert_G (May 4, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You might wanna put exceptions on Kontakt EXE and DLL files in Defender.



How do you that in windows 10 home


----------



## EvilDragon (May 5, 2019)

Go to Windows Defender, Virus & Threat Protection, Exclusions.


----------



## Robert_G (May 5, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Go to Windows Defender, Virus & Threat Protection, Exclusions.



Which dll files?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 5, 2019)

Kontakt.exe, Kontakt.dll. Search your system for those, in case of K6. In case of K5, obviously search for anything containing "Kontakt 5".


----------



## Robert_G (May 5, 2019)

I will try that. Thank you


----------



## Robert_G (May 6, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt.exe, Kontakt.dll. Search your system for those, in case of K6. In case of K5, obviously search for anything containing "Kontakt 5".



So it worked and it didn't. Just making exceptions for those 2 files didn't do the trick. However, I have all my VSTs in a nice little 2TB internal SSD with no .exe files or dlls...or any executable files....so I just made an exception for the whole VST folder and that did the trick.


----------

